# When Kobe is Dealt, Here are the Likely Landing Spots



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<a href="http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=KobeTradeScenarios">LINK</a>



> 1. The Lakers aren't giving Bryant away. In other words, they won't take back another team's junk.
> 
> They need at least one All-Star-type player, young players with potential, draft picks and expiring contracts. I don't think Jerry Buss is in the mood for a fire sale.
> 
> ...





> The Favorite
> 
> 1. Chicago Bulls
> 
> ...





> The Long Shots
> 
> Pretty much everyone else falls into this category.
> 
> ...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Johnson and Josh Smith sounds pretty damn good to me, which leads me to believe it would have been done a long time ago if it were an actual offer. Chode Ford rarely ends up being right, so I don't know how much credence to pay to this article.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Might as well look more into each deal.

*Chicago Bulls - Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Viktor Khryapa and Adrian Griffin.*
C - Bynum, Mihm, Kwame
PF - Turiaf, Radmanovic, Cook
SF - Odom, Walton
SG - Gordon, Evans, Karl
PG - Hinrich, Fisher, Crittenton, Farmar

** Not too shabby. A few extra deals could be made to round out the roster depending on who you decide should be the backcourt of the future. Package Kwame along with Gordon, Crittenton, and/or Farmar to pick up a solid player or trade Hinrich and fillers. Deng, rather than Gordon, would be my preference but it's probably not going to happen. Option 2 sucks.

*Washington Wizards - Gilbert Arenas, Nick Young, Darius Songaila and a first-round draft pick for Kobe.*

C - Bynum, Kwame, Mihm
PF - Turiaf, Radmanovic, Songaila
SF - Odom, Luke
SG - Arenas, Evans, Young
PG - Fisher, Crittenton, Farmar

**Chemistry improves, but this team is not as good plain and simple. Arenas brings fans to the arena, but would probably not enjoy playing off the ball in the triangle. I can't see him playing the facilitator.

*Phoenix Suns - Stoudemire and Raja Bell for Kobe*

C - Bynum, Mihm, Kwame
PF - Stoudemire, Turiaf, Radmanovich
SF - Odom, Luke
SG - Bell, Evans, Karl
PG - Fisher, Crittenton, Farmar

**I will do this deal right now, but Phoenix? Don't think so although I did hear that at one point, Kerr dangled Stoudemire. Take this with a grain of salt since I cannot remember the source, nor do I recall if the source was reliable.

*Atlanta Hawks - Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Lorenzen Wright and Anthony Johnson.*

**For one, no. Second, Kobe vetoes.

*Memphis Grizzlies - Mike Conley Jr., Rudy Gay, Mike Miller and Hakim Warrick.*

C - Bynum, Mihm, Kwame
PF - Odom, Warrick, Turiaf, Radmanovich
SF - Miller, Luke
SG - Gay, Crittenton, Evans
PG - Conley, Fisher, Farmar

**Meh... Could be worse I guess. This is borderline youth overload. Move one or two with Kwame's contract and you might be looking at a half-way formidable team. Kobe probably doesn't veto even though Memphis would not contend because he wants out that much. Plus he is teaming with Pau so there is hope. 

*Another Option - Let Kobe walk..*

Make him play out the rest of his contract and bank your luck on Kobe and other opportunities to improve the team as trade leverage gradually returns. The Lakers would have a two-year window. If Kobe leaves, blow things up and work from the draft and cap space. Stupid MLE signings could endanger that idea though.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Atlanta Hawks - Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Lorenzen Wright and Anthony Johnson.*
> 
> **For one, no. Second, Kobe vetoes.


LOL. True, didn't even think about Kobe's veto power. But you really wouldn't do this deal? Joe Johnson is a very nice player, much better than any other guard being talked about in any of those deals. And Josh Smith is a young stud who can do it all on the court and looks to be ready for a breakout season. Of course the spare parts are just that and could simply be released, but I really like this trade.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

give me gil arenas all day everyday

i'll even take him straight up for kobe


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

dannyM said:


> give me gil arenas all day everyday
> 
> i'll even take him straight up for kobe



You are out of your mind. Gil is just a not-as-good version of Kobe. Kobe's a better scorer AND plays shut down defense.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Okay, forgot about Gil - he is slightly better than JJ, but I still like that ATL trade. Gil has already mentioned that he would consider LA as a destination after this season, so maybe he's in the long term picture even if he doesn't arrive here in a trade for Kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

> Might as well look more into each deal.
> 
> *Chicago Bulls - Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Viktor Khryapa and Adrian Griffin.*
> C - Bynum, Mihm, Kwame
> ...





If we're dealing with Chicago, then either Joakim Noah or Tyrus Thomas must be packaged.


And since the Kobe Bryant era has officialy ended, I would hate to see the Lakers package Crittenton (Unless its someone like Wade,Bosh or Lebron). Keep Crittenton. We already traded the most dominant center of our era, and we are on our way in trading the best player of our time, lets not continue that trend and trade part of our future in Javaris as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If we're dealing with Chicago, then either Joakim Noah or Tyrus Thomas must be packaged.
> 
> 
> And since the Kobe Bryant era has officialy ended, I would hate to see the Lakers package Crittenton (Unless its someone like Wade,Bosh or Lebron). Keep Crittenton. We already traded the most dominant center of our era, and we are on our way in trading the best player of our time, lets not continue that trend and trade part of our future in Javaris as well.



For me if you get Kirk and Ben and some decent filler. I'd do that trade in a second. No team is going to gut themselves completely for Kobe because Kobe wouldn't want to go there anyway. He wants to go to a team that has a chance at a title during his prime.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

chris ford also mentioned...



> Another possibility would be a three-way deal that would send Bryant to the Bulls, Arenas, Young and Noah to the Lakers, and Gordon, Tyrus Thomas, Viktor Khryapa, Griffin and a re-signed Brown to the Wizards.


I dont know why the Wizards would agree to that... unless they want to re-build or something.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dannyM said:


> give me gil arenas all day everyday
> 
> i'll even take him straight up for kobe


Same here. Grant high school's finest! Bring Trojan Nick Young for the all LA bred backcourt!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

come to think of it that memphis package sounds awfully nice.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Same here. Grant high school's finest! Bring Trojan Nick Young for the all LA bred backcourt!


plus the fact that gilberts a funny guy. Unlike kobe who's pretty much a whiny drama queen. 
and yes eclap, there's no doubt kobe got mad talent over gilbert but at this point i dont care about that ****. Whatever we do with kobe, we're not going to contend anyways so might as well bring gil over and have some fun. 

this is ****in LA man. we need some funny dudes like gilbert to entertain the people out here. come to think of it it was awfully nice when shaq was around.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is the problem with trading such a great player. If you trade someone like Kobe you need to TRY and get close to fair value in return. Since there are few players that are equal, and those that are wouldn't be traded for him because what would be the point really. You have to get 2-3-4 or more for him. At that point the other team has mortgaged so much for one player that Kobe does the other team no good.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dannyM said:


> plus the fact that gilberts a funny guy. Unlike kobe who's pretty much a whiny drama queen.
> and yes eclap, there's no doubt kobe got mad talent over gilbert but at this point i dont care about that ****. Whatever we do with kobe, we're not going to contend anyways so might as well bring gil over and have some fun.
> 
> this is ****in LA man. we need some funny dudes like gilbert to entertain the people out here. come to think of it it was awfully nice when shaq was around.


I'm with you 100% man... I almost like personality as much as skill. That's why I love Shaq and Phil... teams like the Kings DESPISED us. It made the losses sting even more when Shaq was calling the Queens and Cub scouts and Phil called them ********. 

It's like pro wrestling, people don't only watch it for the athleticism but the banter as well.

Plus we have no identies with those other trades. What do we do with the Bulls trade? We are average everywhere. Speedy backcourt, slow frontcourt. Decent (but not great D) offense and defense. With the suns trade we have the most unimaginative backcourt in history. Two spot up shooters that can't create or dribble outside of a straight line. Then 3 tall dudes up front. Not bad rosters, just don't stand out in one thing... kind of like the raptors.

With Arenas you get another chucker and superstar and build complements around him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You guys are close to selling me on Arenas. Unlike the Shaq trade, the Lakers would actually get an All-Star in return. Find a way to bring Caron back along with him.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

> *The Contenders*
> 1. Washington Wizards
> The Wizards' package: Gilbert Arenas, Nick Young, Darius Songaila and a first-round draft pick.
> 
> ...


Way too much to give up, the Lakers aren't getting any of those deals. U might think he's worth it, but the fact remains that superstars never get fair value in trades and everybody around the league knows it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bmac said:


> Way too much to give up, the Lakers aren't getting any of those deals. U might think he's worth it, but the fact remains that superstars never get fair value in trades and everybody around the league knows it.


Last time I checked, Arenas and Stoudemire are both superstars. So neither team gets fair value in the aforementioned trades. That's a pretty ****ing raw deal isn't it?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> For me if you get Kirk and Ben and some decent filler. I'd do that trade in a second. No team is going to gut themselves completely for Kobe because Kobe wouldn't want to go there anyway. He wants to go to a team that has a chance at a title during his prime.


Yeah its a decent deal, but I still think Tyrus Thomas could be squeezed in this package. He's stil an unproven commodity anyway, so its not like the Bulls would lose a significant player in their roster by giving him away. I could see Noah being an exception however, seeing as how he's already been praised by Skiles for his tremendous energy and work ethic.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lollllllll

can you imagine joakim noah dancing on the bench with ronny turiaf? we'd become a dancing crew.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Last time I checked, Arenas and Stoudemire are both superstars. So neither team gets fair value in the aforementioned trades. That's a pretty ****ing raw deal isn't it?


Arenas and Stoudemire haven't been whinging about getting traded all off-season like Kobe has. The Lakers aren't exactly in a position of great power here.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> this is ****in LA man. we need some funny dudes like gilbert to entertain the people out here. come to think of it it was awfully nice when shaq was around.


While we're at it, lets sign Bernie Mac,Chris Rock,Adam Sandler and Ben Stiller. Fire Phil Jackson and Tex Winters and replace them with Cheech and Chong.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> lollllllll
> 
> can you imagine joakim noah dancing on the bench with ronny turiaf? we'd become a dancing crew.


Lol. yeah, i was gonna say that too...good one Lol.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You guys are close to selling me on Arenas. Unlike the Shaq trade, the Lakers would actually get an All-Star in return. Find a way to bring Caron back along with him.


Bring back Caron!!!

Honestly, I'd rather not see Kobe leave, but I'm really getting tired of the drama and still having to have discussions like "Kobe drove out Shaq" and "kobe's holding back Lamar." I actually want to start out fresh. Oh and I want Jim gone and GM with some cajones.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh well, Im just tired of this drama, just when I think I can get a break and enjoy the coming season...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If Lakers accept option 2 from the Bulls, it's scarey on how good the Bulls would be.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> While we're at it, lets sign Bernie Mac,Chris Rock,Adam Sandler and Ben Stiller. Fire Phil Jackson and Tex Winters and replace them with Cheech and Chong.


naw we should sign chris tucker than trade for yi jianlian

and cross our fingers rush hour 4 will come out


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

My opinion, assuming the team on the other side is willing to trade:
my preferences are

1a)Phoenix Suns: Stoudemire and Raja Bell - Bell can be a bench player, could care less about him, but Amare is a top 10 player
1b) Atlanta Hawks: Joe Johnson, Josh Smith, Lorenzen Wright and Anthony Johnson - I love Joe Johnson and Josh Smith's games. We would have a tremendously atheletic team 1-5; just imagine: c-bynum/mihm pf-Josh Smith/Kwame Brown sf-odom/vlad sg-joe johnson/evans pg-critt/farmer/fisher

2)Washington Wizards: Gilbert Arenas, Nick Young, Darius Songaila- I don't think Nick Young is going to be any good and Songaila is a piece of crap, but Areanas brings a playermaker to the table. I wouldn't mind moving Critt to SG, if this trade happens.

3)option a:Chicago Bulls - Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Joakim Noah, Viktor Khryapa and Adrian Griffin: Decent, wish we never signed fisher, still do
option b)Ben Gordon, Joakim Noah, Viktor Khryapa, Adrian Griffin, P.J. Brown (in a sign-and-trade) and two first-round draft picks: draft picks could be a good gamble but I don't trust the front office in drafing

Last: Mike Conley Jr., Rudy Gay, Mike Miller and Hakim Warrick: Conley is an overrated piece of trash and I don't want him stealing minutes from a vastly superior Critt. The other guys are decent role players


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually, move atlanta to 1a and suns to 1b. If we can get Joe Johnson and Josh Smith, we'd have best overall core to work with.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

No way Kobe is traded to a losing team, so cross the Hawks, Grizz, etc.. off your lists.

Trading him for Arenas leaves the cupboard too bare for the Wiz. They have no chance.

Something to think about...with the trade exception the Suns got from the Kurt Thomas trade they could take on the contracts of Radman and Cook.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> My opinion, assuming the team on the other side is willing to trade:
> my preferences are
> 
> 1a)Phoenix Suns: Stoudemire and Raja Bell - Bell can be a bench player, could care less about him, but Amare is a top 10 player
> ...


with the depth we have, raja could easily be the third best player on the laker squad. put him on the bench, could care less about him? put aside the hate man. The phoenix deal is probably the best deal out there in terms of talent because it will give us two starters. 

the washington deal, one of the favorites. brings a superstar with charisma and character plus a solid a young sg in young who happens to be a from USC. We're talking about arenas here and you're worried about critt's playing time conflicting with arenas? stop the homer-man-lovefest. critt will get 20 minutes a game at best. that is if he shows anything worthwhile as a rookie. i'm not gonna deny it, critt has mad talent but it's gonna take him couple of years.

pretty much agree with the hawks deal, but obviously it aint happening. 

the bulls option is flat out horrible. we get a undersize 2 guard who wants 10 million plus contract extension when all he does is shoot. noah will be decent but obviously he aint no superstar. Also i'm happy with ronny as our energizer we dont need two guys with similiar skill sets. we alreayd got that with radman and cookie. The two first round pick? obvious crap as it's going to be a late picks. (kobe led bulls in the east? they're easily a top 3 team in the east) what are we going to do with a late pick? draft another sasha vujacic?

the memphis option is solid but having two young pgs to develop isnt going to work out. conley a piece of trash? you got too much man love going on for javaris. you need to stop. rudy gay a role player? umm i dont know about that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> No way Kobe is traded to a losing team, so cross the Hawks, Grizz, etc.. off your lists.
> 
> Trading him for Arenas leaves the cupboard too bare for the Wiz. They have no chance.
> 
> Something to think about...with the trade exception the Suns got from the Kurt Thomas trade they could take on the contracts of Radman and Cook.


first ask yourself, why did the suns trade their best low post defender for the trade exception? and then ask yourself why the **** would the suns want to use that to acquire two scrubs with bloated contracts?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

dannyM said:


> first ask yourself, why did the suns trade their best low post defender for the trade exception? and then ask yourself why the **** would the suns want to use that to acquire two scrubs with bloated contracts?


Ask yourself if Kobe is worth more than Kurt Thomas.


----------



## veve130 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Ask yourself if Kobe is worth more than Kurt Thomas.


quite simply yes


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

veve130 said:


> quite simply yes


Glad we were able to establish that :lol:


----------

